# JUSTICE FOR BELLA WAS SERVED!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This is a note I got from her owner today,in my FB inbox

I would like to start by apologizing for not getting this information out to you sooner. I know you are all waiting on pins and needles for any word towards the outcome of Bella’s trial today. With the grace of God, Bella’s skilled attorney and mountains of proof that Bella is not a dangerous dog Justice for Bella was served.

Bella’s trial took approximately 6 hours with 3 ten minute recesses. When all was said and done the judge’s verdict was that the dangerous dog charges were dismissed and Bella may come home as long as a fenced in yard was provided.

This is a great victory for Bella, our family and any dog that has been wrongly accused of being a dangerous dog. We feel that Bella’s case will serve as a new guideline with hopefully new legislation in terms of deeming a dog dangerous. The law is too loose and guidelines need to be put in place.

My family and I are deeply grateful for all of your wonderful and selfless support towards Bella and the Teichberg family. We are overjoyed with the outcome of this verdict and indescribably elated at Bella’s return to our family. We feel as if a child that we lost is coming home and will make this family whole again.

Once we are able to raise enough money for a fence that the commonwealth will find fit we would like to dedicate this page to all dogs that might be wrongfully deemed dangerous. This experience has opened our eyes to the law not always being black and white but sometimes needing a closer look. My family and I have decided to rename the page once Bella is home and we are looking for suggestions from all of you who have participated as members to keep this avenue of communication between friends, family, media, heads of justice and pet owner through out the world informed that there is hope when you may feel that all hope is lost.

Thank You,
The Teichberg Family
Shohola, PA

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

For those of you who don;t know the story,:
9 month old puppy Bella was playing outside in her yard which is surrounded by an electronic dog fence. Bella is being accused by a jogger of running through the electric fence and biting the jogger on the leg. 
It turns out that the jogger is pop star Vanessa Carlton, who subsequently came on to the property, with Bella sitting right on the grass (Bella had no interest in her and stayed where she was sitting) and screamed at the owners daughter that the dog bit her. 
On Tuesday May 4th Vanessa and her father, Ed Carlton, who lives down the road from the owner showed up at the house. They made it very clear that they are branding Bella as a dangerous animal and want her put to death! They said because Bella is a pitbull, and that hthey're known to be bad. 


I can't believe that anybody would want a puppy, with no prior history of aggression, which may or may not have made this mistake, put to death. This was not a mauling; if anything, it was an excited puppy bite.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Xiahko
That is good news.People will judge before having the facts,but this worked out good for you.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Great news!!! I'll bet there will be many tears shed when Bella and family reunite. Perhaps there is some hope for rational thought after all The complaint and outcome will serve as a teaching aid to ALL involved with this breed. Now, on to the next injustice.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Amazing story and congrats. I bet that will be a great reunion. Poor Bella, to be traumatized like that. Soooo very happy for you.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good news. There was a dude on the new members section the other day that wanted stories like this. I think his screen name was dogbite.expert or something like that and he appears as a dog expert in court cases involving dangerous dogs.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the bloke: www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/27546-breed-discrimination.html


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks! I posted the link to this tread on his :3


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!! Way to go kick some "[email protected]$!!!!" thanks for telling us the update! Give Bella a hug for us!


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

vanessa carlton ha phftttttttttt. 

I guess she wasn't getting enough media attention after she "came out" as bi-sexual so she needed to be a dog bite victim.

What a dumb *butt*


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

YAY!!! I'm glad Bella and her family will be reunited.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope that the dog didnt actually bite her because then justice was not served. Does AC usually take dogs in that show no proof of biting? If so that is wrong.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

No the dog didn't even get close to the [email protected]


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I signed the petition for Bella when it was circulating.. I'm very happy to hear of this outcome! Thanks for updating us Xiakho!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, great news! I'm glad everything worked out for your family & Bella like it was suppose to. What kind of jerk would do something so cruel, who is Vanessa Carlton anyhow? Never heard of her


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

She's some pop star, I've heard the name before.

yeah, i signed the petition as well :3


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I am so proud that Bella was proven innocent!! Nothing pizzes me off more than a dog wrongly accused or some bull crap story made up about a dog. Vanessa Carlton is a looooooooooser!!!


----------

